# Proof of funds



## earldro (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm planning to apply to SA for SS, how much would I need to show as available funds and in what form and would i need to give proof of the funds??

Would appreciate inputs from folks on the forum who've been thru SS from SA the experts.

Thanks,

Earl


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

can you give a little more detail SA? SS?

thanks
louiseb


----------



## earldro (Jan 19, 2013)

South Australia and State Sponsorship, sorry about that


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

LOL i thought it was south australia wanted to be sure, wasnt sure what the SS was anyhow i found this web site its of the Australian state in south Australia it should provide you will every detail you need including how much funds you need. Just click on the link below. Dont know if its updated but thats what i found.
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/eligibility_requirements

hope this helps.
Louiseb


----------



## earldro (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks... But I did find this site earlier today, but its unclear of whether I need to submit proof or just state an amount.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

HI if im reading this correctly and i have c&p
11.1 Applicants must ensure that they have sufficient funds for settling and living when they arrive in South Australia. Applicants should not dispose of any assets before the visa is granted and these funds must be available upon arrival in South Australia. ]*Evidence of financial capacity is not required. However, Immigration SA reserves the right to seek additional information or evidence at a later stage if necessary*.The requirement depends on whether you are applying offshore or onshore:

If i understand this passage correctly they are basically saying they wont ask for prove but they may do in the future.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

ok me again. found this on web ( doing my best to help you ) this is a recent update so below you have the details of funds required, by all accounts they are checking to see if you have these funds so be careful what you write down.

Here is a list of these requirements from Immigration SA:

Financial Capacity

•It is your responsibility to ensure that you have sufficient funds for settling and living expenses when you arrive in South Australia. 
•A minimum total of the equivalent of AUD25,000 for a single applicant. 
•Additional AUD5,000 for each secondary applicant. 
•Must include an overall cash component of at least AUD10,000. 
•Must be available when applicant arrives in South Australia. 

If you have already seen this then you know as much as me hun sorry.
Louiseb


----------



## earldro (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok didn't see this  thanks this helps.. So I'm guessing no proof to be given.. They may just ask for it at entry.

Hope our understanding is the same.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

it doesnt actually say anything about prove only that you have the funds when you arrive, i wouldnt worry too much, maybe some one else who has gone through this may see your thread and respond, im only trying to help you as best i can.

Louiseb


----------



## earldro (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks Louise... Much appreciated


----------



## vishesh (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello Guys, I was going through this post and its a very helpful and valid discussion.
Now I am in the very same situation. I have filed EOI for SA State sponsorship Visa 190 and I am worried about the fund part. The total requirement is 30k for me and my wife. Around 12k has been managed by me and wife from our investments and rest is helped by our parents. Since EOI is in progress, I would like to know from your experience (assuming this is last year post and you would have been through with this situation) that since I will have that money now onwards in my account (joint account with my wife), so will there be any problem with respect to this proof of funds availability date and that they have also being helped by our parents?

Any advise/experience will help.


----------



## vishesh (Jun 6, 2014)

Any advise please?


----------

